# Clunking front end & hesitation



## dnr58 (May 26, 2004)

I am the proud owner of a 1993 Altima with 221000Km. The problem is there is a clunking in the front end when going over small ruts, bumps, curbs, etc. I had the front sway bar links replaced last May 2003 but am wondering if they would need to be done again? I am also getting some hesitation and sputtering when excelerating from a dead stop, very intermittent. Have had the fuel filter, air filter, plugs, wires, rotor, distributor, and cap replaced this past year so doubt it's any of these. Could it be fuel injectors? Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## ultimatuc (May 1, 2004)

sounds like your control arm bushings are going bad.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

clunking is very synonymous with a bad rear motor mount, which is notorious for going out on altimas. you also need to check to see if your power steering is leaking onto your passenger side a-arm. hot power steering fluid kills the rubber bushings there. i would check the motor mount first.


----------

